# springing cow



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

ive got a cow springing.so that means ill have a new calf in a week or so.wonder if she will have her 3rd heifer calf in a row.an wonder what color itll be.so far she has had 2 black calves.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 19, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ive got a cow springing.so that means ill have a new calf in a week or so.wonder if she will have her 3rd heifer calf in a row.an wonder what color itll be.so far she has had 2 black calves.


We will need pictures to confirm the above statment!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 20, 2009)

come on im still not allowed todo nothing.im still on lite duty.an this cow loves to hide in the back pastures.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on im still not allowed todo nothing.im still on lite duty.an this cow loves to hide in the back pastures.


And your excuse before health issues? Camera's are light nowadays. There's always trucks, trackers, ATV's, etc. to get out and about.  We won't hold our breath on these pics either.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 20, 2009)

honestly when i go out with the cows i dont think to take the camera.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> honestly when i go out with the cows i dont think to take the camera.


We know.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Wyne:  I just posted my first pics, and Kitty helped me with it.  It isn't all that hard, especially when she helps you with it.  

Light duty?  My digital camera only weighs 7 ounces.  Can't get much lighter than that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 20, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Hey Wyne:  I just posted my first pics, and Kitty helped me with it.  It isn't all that hard, especially when she helps you with it.
> 
> Light duty?  My digital camera only weighs 7 ounces.  Can't get much lighter than that!


He knows how as we have seen a couple pics but, nothing current. Even the ones he posted were old.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes but i didnt take the pics i posted.the kids took them.i checked the cows before i came in.an  my springer still likes about 3wks fore she calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes but i didnt take the pics i posted.the kids took them.i checked the cows before i came in.an  my springer still likes about 3wks fore she calves.


Make up your mind. A week or so OR 3 weeks.  They can be tricky to judge can't they?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 20, 2009)

i was looking at her bagg not her rear end


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope she'll be a heifer, wynedot.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 20, 2009)

me too i need more heifers.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 21, 2009)

We have to many heifers. We're running out of space to put them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 21, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> We have to many heifers. We're running out of space to put them!


??????
We just need to switch some around. The two pastures are switched with numbers. We need to sort the one out and move the bigger ones over. Then things will be fine.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 21, 2009)

i gotta ask how meny heifers you got.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 21, 2009)

One group is 36 and the other is 16. Some of the 16 is dry cows, but not many. It's the group of 36 that needs sorting and switching around.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 21, 2009)

thats 1.35 heifers pre cow.an thats real good.


----------

